# 1997 hardbody will not stay running



## 97baggedhardbody (Jan 6, 2014)

hi I have a 1997 Nissan hardbody 2x4 I installed a new alternator and belts I started it and it ran for about 5 min it started to sputter and died, now it struggles to start and it runs for about 2-3 sec (very ruff) and dies if you give it gas it sputters more and dies just as quick any advice?


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Before installing this alternator the problem was not there? Whats the reason why the altenator is replaced? Try unplugging the alternator, then start the vehicle see what happens. Let me know how it turned out.


----------



## 97baggedhardbody (Jan 6, 2014)

No problem before replacing the alternator. I replaced the alternator because it was making noise and was having a hard time. I will try what you said when i get home tomorrow and let you know


----------



## 97baggedhardbody (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok so there was no change i fully charged the battery and still no change


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

sometimes for no reason one problem arises when you fix another.
Try checking the fuel pump. On some models the engine has to be running to check it though, so replacing is the only way to check it. When mine went out it would shoot gas out at a decent rate, but probably not high enough psi to run through the injector. Not sure why fuel pump would die with new alternator, but worth a shot.
Could also be a bad distributor, or coil.
or vacuum issues. after that it gets more expensive.


----------



## NissanJohnson (5 mo ago)

Can you post a resolution for this issue ? I’m having same issue


----------

